# FS; Discus



## Digger

Just clearing some space, all eats tetra bits and flakes, no pics, must see in person, call for viewing 604 314 6083, Mike

also have Albino breeding pairs available; 
San Mareh $550
Royal Blue $175 1 sold
Leopard Snake Skin $550
all originated from Jeffrey Yang


----------



## dwarf_puffer

are the prices posted for 1 fish?


----------



## Digger

*discus*

yes, if there's a @ after the $ , it means each


----------



## Death's Sting

PM sent!!!!


----------



## Discus

pm sent!!!


----------



## seanyuki

Great selections Mike.....hurry up people don't miss this great opportunity


----------



## Smiladon

seanyuki said:


> Great selections Mike.....hurry up people don't miss this great opportunity


are you not getting any Francis?

How is the Albino breeding program doing? 

--------
sry for being off topic. FREE BuMp


----------



## AWW

mike!!!!

I think i might have to visit you.............


----------



## beN

i am interested in both 2 x german red turq & 2 x blue diamonds pm more info please..


----------



## Richard

WOW, mike, very good deal!!! As far as everyone knows, Mike doesn't have ugly discus. Need to visit you.


----------



## Digger

*discus*



Richard said:


> WOW, mike, very good deal!!! As far as everyone knows, Mike doesn't have ugly discus. Need to visit you.


thanks Richard, you've got the best and most beautiful G.Rams i've ever kept in my life...


----------



## Digger

*discus*

2 x german red turq, 2 x albino wht. butterfly, and fineline ss are pending, thanks, Mike


----------



## AWW

Discusdigger said:


> 2 x german red turq, 2 x albino wht. butterfly, and fineline ss are pending, thanks, Mike


sounds good


----------



## josephl

That is an awesome collection and some pretty fair prices

Good luck


----------



## MELLO

good luck with the sales dude!! see you when I get back hopefully there's still some more discus left in your tanks  for me to admire...


----------



## Digger

*discus*

new update on sold discus


----------



## Digger

*discus*

still available!


----------



## Digger

*discus*

more to down size my collection;
3 x 4.75" leopards [email protected]
2 x 4" Albino Leopards [email protected]


----------



## pieces71

you got PM again Mike..


----------



## Digger

*discus*

1 leopard and wht. butt tb sold, thanks


----------



## Digger

*discus*

i've got more to clear out!


----------



## Digger

*new price*

all discus less $10 off the price


----------



## Digger

*discus*

4" blue diamond sold, thanks


----------



## Buffer

Thank you for your beautiful discus Mike!! 

So....free....bump for you. lol

Buff...


----------



## Digger

*discus*

checkerboard pigeon & blue turk sold


----------



## Discus

free bump.... thx mike


----------



## Digger

*update*

new update!


----------



## Digger

*More!*

many other strains available... min.size are 4.5"


----------



## Digger

*more*

anyone out there? Need more room!


----------



## Digger

2 albino leopards and 2 albino white butterflys sold, thanks


----------



## Digger

*weekend special*

this Canada Day weekend only! all 5"-6" reg. strains $80 each, pick up only


----------



## leeky

pictures, please.


----------



## Digger

read my first post...no pictures!


----------



## Digger

all bulldog blue diamonds sold, thanks


----------



## Digger

some new strains and new lowered prices


----------



## Digger

shutting down my tank, no time for often water changes....


----------



## Digger

Platinums...sold


----------



## Digger

all 5" discus $70 or 2 for $130


----------



## bobsedins

*5" Discus*

What types are the remaining 5"?


----------



## Digger

*discus*

Alb. Turq., ARGD, and Alb.Red melon sold, thanks!

Breeding pairs info also available on request (serious only)


----------



## Discus

your selling your breeding pairs?? I have seen these pairs in person and they are great.... but one question Mike are you selling all your discus's now? I might haft to stop by early next month before they are all gone.... or just some of them


----------



## Digger

*discus*

Tiger Pigeon sold, thanks


----------



## Digger

Discus said:


> your selling your breeding pairs?? I have seen these pairs in person and they are great.... but one question Mike are you selling all your discus's now? I might haft to stop by early next month before they are all gone.... or just some of them


well...if there's a breeder that know what to do with breeding pairs and willing to pay then i'll let them go....


----------



## Digger

ring leopard sold, thanks


----------



## Digger

*new price*

5" discus $70 each or 2 for $130


----------



## Digger

snow leopard, eruption leopard, hibody carnation sold, thanks all!


----------



## Digger

cobalt and alb checkerboard pigeon sold, thanks


----------



## Digger

alb leopard sold, thanks


----------



## Digger

alb red spotted leopard and alb millenium gold sold, thanks


----------



## Digger

1 alb. royal blue sold...


----------



## Digger

take all 5 discus for $1200...


----------



## Digger

*Long Weekend Special*

Only this long weekend! $1000.00 take all!


----------



## zooolara

what goes for 1000$, be specific


----------



## Discus

it says take all... meaning everything he has for sale...


----------



## Digger

thanks, bump....


----------



## Digger

pending.....


----------



## Digger

sold, thank....


----------

